# Going self employed



## dtw01 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

I am currently working for a major high street bank as a mortgage advisor, due to the pressure of infertility i am looking into working from home as an independant mortgage advisor.

This will give me more flexibility to suit my treatments (the things we have to do !!!)

Anyway if this goes ahead i will be offering a totally fee free service as far as my advice goes, and will be able to search the whole market place for the best deals.

At this stage for research, can any of you lovely ladies, and gents, tell me if this is something you would be interested in 

Thanks

H xx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Just want to wish you luck should you decide to go ahead...

when we moved house 18months ago we used an independant mortgage advisor and it was great having someone that was biased but just found us the best deal for us..

sounds good

xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

another who would like to wish you goodluck 

i have never had dealings of this sort so cant comment but i hope you do well 

xxx


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

H

Good luck with you new venture I hope that it all works out for you.

I would definitely use an independent mortgage adviser (and I'm not just saying that because DH is an IFA who does mortgages also!)


----------

